# Our Pergola/outdoor kitchen/bbq



## jayonabike (17 Aug 2020)

Thought I’d post some pics of our outdoor area we’ve had built. I didn’t build it myself but I did design it and did sand, stain & paint it with help from the wife.
I wanted my two bbqs built in with plenty of prep space. The bbq is block and render and the worktop is scaffold boards sanded, stained in Indian rosewood and then oiled several times with Dutch oil. The bbq area is covered with polycarbonate sheets but the seating area is not. The Mrs loves sitting in the sun and this gives us both what we want.
It really is a lovely space.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2020)

Not envious....








...much....


----------



## Cycleops (17 Aug 2020)

Blimey, I thought that was the BBQ area in Meghan and Harry’s new gaff. Very stylish.


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not envious....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know, how nice is that !


----------



## dodgy (17 Aug 2020)

Extremely impressed, given me some ideas for some improvements we're about to make!


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Aug 2020)

WOW!


----------



## midlife (17 Aug 2020)

Very smart . what do you do when it rains? Does everything get wet.


----------



## jayonabike (17 Aug 2020)

midlife said:


> Very smart . what do you do when it rains? Does everything get wet.


The bbq is covered so that stays dry in the rain, also means I can bbq in the rain even if we eat indoors which I’ve done. 
The seating area isn’t covered but I do have a waterproof cover for the sofa and the outdoor rug drys quickly


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Aug 2020)

That is smart and gave me food for thought ! ( no pun intended )


----------



## raleighnut (17 Aug 2020)




----------



## slowmotion (18 Aug 2020)

Very well done.


----------

